# My tiel's feet changed colors!



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

I just realized that Lil' Rascal's feet changed colors drastically. When I got him his feet where white with dark brown spots.... but now his feet are solid black. Pretty cool. I wish I had as much melanin as he does!

Here is photo of him at 2 months old and photo of him today at 2 yrs old. He looks sooooo different! LOL It looks like I swapped him for a different bird. If it weren't for the white spots on back of his head I would really wonder....

I know he is giving me dirty look in second photo (camera click woke him up from a nap).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He looked like he and his seed wall wanted to be left ALONE


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

that is interesting! Could it be aging?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

He is only 2 yrs old, so it's definitely not aging! People told me his feet would probably eventually change colors and darken. His dad was a white face gray and his mom was lutino.... so he was oddly mixed. I guess his feet were lacking pigment when he was a baby. I really need to update the pic I have in my sig LOL.

I am envious, I was born an albino and still am. He is lucky.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

It could be because he's split pied. I have one normal grey split pied with completely pink feet which is different because in the wild cockatiel's feet are all dark.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

He's lovely


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

Ya, he is indeed a split pied... or gray pied with feet that changes colors


----------

